# New Agility Title!



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I don't understand half of what you said - I just know it was GOOD. Congratulations Quiz!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

cubbysan said:


> I don't understand half of what you said - I just know it was GOOD. Congratulations Quiz!!!


I agree but I've seen the video of Quiz and I know he and Steph are amazing so they both deserve armloads of ribbons for their incredible efforts. Great job guys!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

What a great job Quiz and Stephanie. Congratulations. I think dogs that can do this are amazing.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Way ta go Quiz.....


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Congratulations to both you and Quiz! I, too, have seen your videos and you two make an amazing team! Good luck in July!


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

YAAAAAAAY Quiz!  That Open Jumpers course was hard, the first 12-ish obstacles were the same as Excellent and the weave entry was the same and that was a really bad weave entry.

Have fun at Wags ... did you move up so you get to be one of the 100+ 20" Excellent dogs now? :


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

katieanddusty said:


> YAAAAAAAY Quiz!  That Open Jumpers course was hard, the first 12-ish obstacles were the same as Excellent and the weave entry was the same and that was a really bad weave entry.
> 
> Have fun at Wags ... did you move up so you get to be one of the 100+ 20" Excellent dogs now? :


Thanks! Yeah, the only difference between Open and Excellent was that last pinwheel. When they did the class change, they just re-numbered three obstacles and that was it!

Excellent? Yeah, right! I'm quite happy staying in open for a while! I'll let Janelle navigate her way through the 100+ Excellent dogs at Wags!


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Ah come on, Excellent is fun! : 

We're doing a couple trials toward the end of July, do you have any planned after Wags?


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Congrats to you and Quiz!!!!

Hooch


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Congrats! You are a dedicated owner, Mom, and Trainer! You go Quiz!!!


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Congrats Stephanie & Quiz..isn't it fun when a run comes together...just what did you do on the NF that was so crazy?? I agree with Katie come have fun in ex...


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Congrats on a job well done!!.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

hawtee said:


> ...just what did you do on the NF that was so crazy??


Well, for starters, I ran a serpentine like I had a big stick up my butt so he missed the last jump when I didn't rotate enough (an ongoing problem of mine). He ran past the jump I intended for him to take, and started running up the dogwalk. I stood still for a second (doh!) trying to re-do my strategy on the fly, so he hoped off the dog walk's up-ramp. I ended up putting him back up the dogwalk later, b/c it was how I'd planned to start my send, so I think that was an NQ b/c of the 4 paw rule? We also wouldn't have ended up with enough points anyway b/c of the time we lost in the beginning and I was a couple seconds over time by the end.

His distance work was great, though!

-S


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

.... and I want to be a much better driver before I venture into excellent!  Plus, I sorta need to start paying more attention to obedience so I can get him ring ready to show in the Fall.


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

ROFL I am so sorry, I can picture every bit of that...I just hate when they make you think on the fly..lol.I think my hardest part on the fast is when do I want to gamble..once I waited to long and had it last, won't happen again. I hate that whistler..lol.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

That whistle thing is why I prefer AKC FAST to Gamblers... I HATE waiting around for the whistle to blow so I can start my gamble! I much prefer to get in and get it done in the beginning of a FAST course!

In my last Gambler's course, I was like, OMG - blow the whistle already as we kept going around in a circle of jump, weave, jump --- jump, weave, jump in the area from where I wanted to start the gamble!

We're doing ASCA this weekend - Open Gamblers and Jumpers and Nov. Standard. I need two more standard legs and we just moved up to Open in gamblers and jumpers.

-S


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

I have to agree with you there, I do much prefer to hear the whistle warning me lol I hate to hear it when I am on the other side of the ring..
We just did an asca trial here I was surprised at the gamble it was a curved tunnel, jump c tunnel jump and out (racetrack).. We did it but when Lilli came out of the gamble line she ran into me and slam dunked me down, boy was she happy ..sprained my knee so the next day I made one of my jr. handlers run her.. what a hoot..evil grin...


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

We always seem to get stuck on the other side of the ring, while Dusty is in the weaves. And of course him being the very good boy that he is, he won't come out of the weaves until he finishes them :


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

lol I know what you mean, don't you love when they do what you tell them and they are thinking "no way am I coming out you will just get me" lol...


----------



## carrie (Mar 7, 2006)

Congratulations Quiz & Stephanie  !!!


----------

